# More rack pics... ready to fish



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

With coolers loaded and ready to ride. Notice the cutting board in "fishing" and in "travel" positions, doubling as a cooler lid anti-open device....  . A couple of other features are the 5 gallon fresh water container and the sinker/rig holder up front and the sandspike holders behind.

Tommy


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice rack!
I hope that cutting board is pinned or strapped down during travel.Seen 1 or 2 get airborn


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Kinda hard to see but in pic #1 you can just make out the 2 brass pins holding the cutting board on.

Man I like this rack.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now that's a beast,,, they did ya a fine job on your rack,, now we just gotta go fishn. :fishing:


----------

